# Salmon Lox



## dysartsmoker (Aug 25, 2009)

Has anyone here tried to make this. Did a search but did not find much at all. I can buy this at a couple local stores but is not cheap around $35/lb. I found a couple recipes on the web but they say nothing about smoking after curing. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## tasunkawitko (Aug 25, 2009)

you might try searching undere gravlax or gravlox - i think gravlax is the "complete" name.

here's one that i posted a while ago at my place, i've never tried it but have no reason to doubt it:

http://www.baitshopboyz.com/forum/fo...ID=3574&KW=lox

also, if you have access to "the hunting and fishing library" either at your local library or through the interenet (ebay, amazon etc.) there is a very good step-by-step method in either the "cleaning and cooking fish" or "america's favorite fish recipes" volume. if you get the chance, get both books - they're great!


----------



## scubadoo97 (Aug 26, 2009)

I make it every couple of weeks and have posted detailed results here.  I'll see if I can find my old posts since they didn't seem to come up on your search.


----------



## scubadoo97 (Aug 26, 2009)

Here are a few threads on cold smoked salmon.

There are a few ways to do this and they all work well. Try different methods to see what's to your liking.

First and the easiest method
*Wet brine*: Use about 1/2 lb of salt per 3 qts of water and a handful of brown sugar. To check your salinity a raw egg should float in this solution. If not add more salt. 

Brine the salmon for at least 1hr/ 1/2 inch of thickness. I will brine an average side of skin on salmon for 6 hours. Better to over brine than under brine. If the skin has been removed the brining time can be shorter. You will not get a firm texture like you get in dry brining but the fish will firm up a bit. Dark brown sugar in the brine will darken the color of the fish and IMO is a good thing.

The fish should be rinsed well after brining, dried and a pellicle allowed to form. Passive method is to put it on a rack or tray in the fridge and let the surface get tacky. I have also used a fan which will form a pellicle in an hour or two.

*Dry curing: *This method which commonly used to make gravlax can be used. A dry cure of salt, sugar and any aromatics can be made and the fish is covered in this cure, wrapped in cellophane, weighted and refrigerated ~ 24 hours. I have done it as little as 12 hours with good results. This will pull out a lot of water from the fish and will result in a firmer texture. The thin tail portion is at risk of becoming drier and more salty as compared to the wet brine. In making gravlax the fish is then rinsed, dried and sliced but cold smoking takes it to the next level.

*Combo of dry and wet brine: *You can do a mixture of dry cure followed by a wet brine. This will give you the firmer texture but then by wet brining will soften the texture a little.

I personally like the wet brine since I like the silky texture of the fish that results. Others like a more firm texture so it's a personal choice. Wet brining is also easier for me since I just mix it up in a big plastic container and toss it in the fridge. No wrapping or weighing down needed. 


http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=73705

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=79447

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...highlight=NOva


----------



## herkysprings (Aug 26, 2009)

Here is a post I did for Lox that I swear by:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ghlight=Salmon

It came from a Bradley smoker forum. As mentioned above wet brine = softer texture, so between that and the drying stage in this recipe you can play with it to get what you like.

Also do you know how to properly slice the Lox? It's a very important part of it to maximize the end product.


----------

